# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  For expert - serothonine

## NebulaWa

Sure studies say that stress reduces phase REM and piu stress is before will arrive a sure type of depression. What I do not understand is: 

There are contraddiction studies that are base to you mainly on serothonine..in practical the many say that plus it is the serothonine and best is in order to reduce the depression and to increase the dreams. 
But the fact seems to lead back to a secondary effect of the serothonine... from this has been made the SSRI... that they work better and they touch than less the serothonine. 

Laberge in fact said that in order to induce dreams it lucides the ideal would be: "relatively low levels of serathonine and noradrenaline and high levels of acethocoline." (phrase that I have not understood... means high of the normal school but always low values plus of serothonine or not? ) 

From the other but there are studies that say that it is better a level low of serothonine of the normal school in order to increase phase REM, try to you from insert of 5HTP or Thritophano (do not know perhaps if directly in the corteccia cerebral, it is here the point??).

Indeed many times taking B6 vitamin does not happen null... and this more with of the therapeutic ionizer of Ionian To such purpose it has been discussed lately from the fact that the solution can be:

1) it is not dreammed alone in phase REM, therefore also to shorten it with the serothonine would not change a lot or 
2) the phase of the dreams lucides is when active one determined part of the brain, that note of the acethocoline towards the 3.00 of night (that the same one produced from sure substances used like narcotics is), and the others are activated 2 substances for the dreams and phase NREM (that deep one). 

This why they have seen what succeeds in sure subjects that they have had lesions to the brain: some have phase REM but they do not dream, others do not have phase REM but they make incubi alone. 
They seem just 2 is made distinguished where the dreams are an effect. 

One knows also that the values of the serothonine are changed through thritophan (or other amino acids, 5HTP, Ions position to you in the corteccia cerebrale(Ions denied to you breathe) SSRI to you or got depressed to you triciclic. 
All this it does not hold importance of the acethocoline that is perhaps before the important base on which taking part in order to see which studies they are right. In practical, the studies assess to you are that the serothonine seems that not that one of the dreams reduces the phase rem but. 
One knows that the serothonine is only found towards the end of phase REM. 

Therefore... the serothonine and noradrenaline are influential in the dreams or not?  Best to have high or low values? 

All that enters there also with the fibromialgya and the depression... my search has left from them.

SOS  ::bowdown::

----------


## b12

Serotonin*

Acetylcholine*

Tricyclic*

Serotonin decreases REM sleep until it's all juiced out, so at the end of the night you'll have a REM rebound and dream more.

Acetylcholine increases memory so you have a better chance of dream recall.

In order for B6 to work, you must take Tryptophan as well. The B6 reacts with the tryptophan to make serotonin. Without tryptophan, b6 is useless.

Low levels of serotonin cause depression. High levels of serotonin cause euphoria. Antidepressants increase serotonin. Drugs like Ecstasy release all the serotonin in your brain, that's the euphoria effect you feel. It's an SSRI.

So Serotonin really doesn't matter. It's the amount of Acetylcholine you have. That's why Galantamine and Choline are much better than B6 and Tryptophan: Choline is made into Acetylcholine, and Galantamine inhibits the breakdown of Acetylcholine as well as acting as an agonist, increasing the amount of ACh.

----------


## NebulaWa

WOW! Thank's



And Carnitine is equal a Choline why production acetilcholine?

----------


## NebulaWa

http://www.alz.org/news_and_events_a...01-24-2005.asp

what?

----------


## MisterHyde

Might be worth pointing out that the more Seratonin that is available, the more Melatonin the body can make because of it's ability to convert Seratonin into Melatonin, which is required for sleep.

----------


## NebulaWa

Ok, and galantamine death? Johnson & Johnson study has speak galantamine for Alzheimer is 20-5 death.....
is correct?

Ps(my link over)

----------

